# Open Studio Meetings in Cambridge Ont



## taylorteam (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a quick reminder that we have our open studio event tonight, and every second Monday of the month. You will find details about the open studio and our workshop series at 

180 Workshops

Hope to see you there
Kim Taylor


----------

